# Anybody In Denver



## jhaul23 (Apr 23, 2014)

I want to join a group somewhere in Denver but I haven't seen much there is this one group but no one is in it http://www.meetup.com/Young-Adult-Mental-Illness-Support-Group-NAMI-Jeffco/ I think I'll sign up for it and hopefully others can join too if your in the Denver area.


----------

